# Private Insurance in Mexico



## teresita7 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dear folks, I realize this is something I should have taken care of a long time ago but I haven't. Thankfully I am healthy and have been able to generally avoid conventional health care for most of my life. I have Obamacare in the US which I figured I would use in the case of a major health issue. I have been meaning to look into getting some sort of affordable insurance in Mexico but have not gotten around to it. Now with the pandemic upon us I am wondering what I should do. Very much hoping to avoid this scenario but still... From what I am reading, public hospitals will be overwhelmed and private ones maybe a little less so. Does it make sense to get private insurance here and if so, is there a way to go about that, short of sitting for hours in some administrative office somewhere? Can it be done online? Is it very costly? I am in Guadalajara... Thanks to everyone for your very helpful answers to my previous questions. This group is such a wonderful resource. Hoping that everyone is safe and well wherever you are.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

depending on what you call affordavle and your age AXA has insurrance.. Check their phone number and talk to an agent over the phone. Our agent is Jesus Tejeda 33 3667 0499


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

Here are a couple more contacts:

Edgardo Cedeño, an insurance broker in Guadalajara, 33 1204 0366‬.

Blue Angel Solutions, Vicky Gay, another insurance broker, 376 766 0547‬, in Ajijic.

Good luck!


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

teresita7 said:


> Dear folks, I realize this is something I should have taken care of a long time ago but I haven't. Thankfully I am healthy and have been able to generally avoid conventional health care for most of my life. I have Obamacare in the US which I figured I would use in the case of a major health issue. I have been meaning to look into getting some sort of affordable insurance in Mexico but have not gotten around to it. Now with the pandemic upon us I am wondering what I should do. Very much hoping to avoid this scenario but still... From what I am reading, public hospitals will be overwhelmed and private ones maybe a little less so. Does it make sense to get private insurance here and if so, is there a way to go about that, short of sitting for hours in some administrative office somewhere? Can it be done online? Is it very costly? I am in Guadalajara... Thanks to everyone for your very helpful answers to my previous questions. This group is such a wonderful resource. Hoping that everyone is safe and well wherever you are.


We opted out of coverage in the US.
As of the end of this month we will be opting out of IMSS here in Mexico. We find the quality of service terrible AND we are much more likely to walk away infected with something if we visit.

We have had a lot of success paying out of pocket for private services/procedures (even while paying for IMSS). The quality of materials used privately are much better than what IMSS might provide.

So we are a little out in the boonies. Civilization is kind of growing out towards us. There is a very nice, just completed (ultra modern) hospital about 20-30 minutes away. That is probably where we would ask to be taken in an emergency. So we called them and asked for advice. While they do not have a take-home menu of prices for various procedures they seem reasonable. The woman also gave us the contact info for 3 insurance companies to contact. AXA (where we have our auto/home ins) was not on her list. Her number one choice was GNP.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We had GNP 20 years ago for a couple of years. their agent was worthless so we moved to AXA .
AXA is a huge International insurrance company..I think a lot depends on the agents. We have a very good one and we were friends with his father and then with him so we are happy with the service.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

AMLO has said all foreigners will be treated for COVID-19, if that is worth anything. If you have a residence visa, there is INSABI, if that is worth anything. I have IMSS but as has been noted, it depends on your area and it might not be the greatest, but it is less expensive.

Here in el Estado de México, they just closed a bunch of businesses.

I work at a couple of intercultural universities, which, of course, are now closed. I've been working on my dissertation which is greatly benefiting from my self-quarantine.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> AMLO has said all foreigners will be treated for COVID-19, if that is worth anything. If you have a residence visa, there is INSABI, if that is worth anything. I have IMSS but as has been noted, it depends on your area and it might not be the greatest, but it is less expensive.
> 
> Here in el Estado de México, they just closed a bunch of businesses.
> 
> I work at a couple of intercultural universities, which, of course, are now closed. I've been working on my dissertation which is greatly benefiting from my self-quarantine.


Good luck with your dissertation!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Good luck to all the foreigners being treated, I bet you that all citizens will not be treated.
In France if you need a respirator and are about 60 you are lucky if you get one, they are running out of respirator and there is a triage starting at age 60.. So it would be an interesting choice...an older French citizen or a younger foreigner .. would love to know the answer..maybe they still go by age.. do not know.. but there are many choices to be made in Italy, France and Spain... who knows what is really going on..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Good luck to all the foreigners being treated, I bet you that all citizens will not be treated.
> In France if you need a respirator and are about 60 you are lucky if you get one, they are running out of respirator and there is a triage starting at age 60.. So it would be an interesting choice...an older French citizen or a younger foreigner .. would love to know the answer..maybe they still go by age.. do not know.. but there are many choices to be made in Italy, France and Spain... who knows what is really going on..


Sometimes I feel as though no one in charge knows what's going on; this is especially true for the US president, and possibly AMLO.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Sometimes I feel as though no one in charge knows what's going on; this is especially true for the US president, and possibly AMLO.


People in charge like NY Gov. Cuomo and CA Gov. Newsom know what is going on and are being proactive. The Administration not so much.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------

